#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  جمعيه معا لحياه افضل لتنميه المجتمع

## edcsallam

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نحن جمعيه معا لحياه افضل لتنميه المجتمع من ضمن اهدافنا القضاء على البطاله وتوظيف الشباب ورعايه المرضى وكبار السن  والايتام ورعايه الاسره كما اننا نقوم بعمل دورات ماليه ومحاسبيه وتسويقيه للشباب ونقوم بتوظيفهم فى اكبر الشركات والمؤسسات وهدفنا توفير معيشه جيده لكل مواطن وقد قمنا بتأسيس هذه الجمعيه عن طريق مجموعه من رجال الاعمال والمحاسبين القانونيين و المحاميين واساتذه الجامعات وخلافه علما بأن الجمعيه مشهره برقم3131 فمن يريد التقدم لعضويه الجمعيه أو يجد اسره او شاب غير قادر مراسلتنا عن طريق الايميل او الاتصال بنا
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم* 
*بس ياريت تقول لينا مقر الجمعية فين ؟؟؟*
*أو عنوانها أو كيفية الأتصال بكم ؟؟؟*
*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------

